# Has anyone imported sperm from abroad?



## witchandchips (Feb 24, 2008)

Has anyone recent experience of importing sperm from abroad?
We are currently TTC for a 2nd, with (originally) 6 samples of sibling sperm.
After 3 unsuccessful attempts, weighing up options going forward from here.
DIVF may be an option as some stage, but we're also thinking through the options if we need more sperm, and have heard there is a shortage of donors now in the UK.

I started looking into what was involved with import, and the bureaucracy is apparently lessened by importing from an EU country. However, the first 4 EU countries I investigated over the net either had laws that were incompatible with UK, or dire shortages of sperm themselves, so were not go-ers.

Has anyone successfully imported, and if so, from which country / clinic?

Thanks

W&C


----------



## earthe kitt (May 7, 2005)

You can only import sperm or eggs from a country which has no anonymity e.g USA - probably cheaper  and less stressful to go there and have treatment than have      from HFEA trying to get it into the UK

Not sure where else has known donors ?? S Africa perhaps

Jo


----------



## witchandchips (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks Jo. Someone told me Sweden have known donors, so I am going to investigate that when I get time - so many dilemmas in this game aren't there?.....

W&C


----------



## ElleJay (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi Witchandchips - I haven't had to import to the UK as we are using DS and DE abroad due to the shortages here, but what Earthe Kitt says is right - I'm not even sure you can use the services of the Danish cryobank any more either.  The LWC in Harley Street did have supplies a little while ago, but maybe that has changed now - worth a phone call though.

You may well find that the European countries that don't have anonymity will be experiencing the same shortages we are.........

Good luck anyway - hope it turns out that you don't need it!

Love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## earthe kitt (May 7, 2005)

My sperm came from Cryobank in Denmark - I got it in Poland!! Funny old world innit  

I have some donor info and have a code number so I can look up more on the Internet but it's still anonymous. I think I could get age, height, eye colour, occupation and prob a bit more - too busy tho to bovver - all      look the same to me   

Jo XXXXXXXXX


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Shop around the UK clinics - you won't have to import if you find the right clinic in the UK.  The shortage is patchy and clinics with a strong commitment to donor recruitment are doing fine.  London Women's Clinic is the best example (biggest sperm bank in the UK) and have no waiting list at all.

Natalie


----------



## witchandchips (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for the info, guys.

Natalie - do you know if you have to be treated at LWC to use their sperm, or whether they will send it to you for local treatment? 

Not to worry if not, I will give them a call - fingers crossed the next DIUI will work, and we won't need to anyway....
W&C


----------

